#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Composition of Relational Operations of database management system free pdf download

## amitsharma957

The fact the result of a relational operation is itself a relation is  extremely important. Consider the more complex query Find those  customers who are now living in Harrison. We write:
 






  Similar Threads: Extended Relational-Algebra Operations of database management system free notes Formal Definition of the Relational Algebra in database management system free pdf The Relational Algebra in database management system pdf free notes Structure of Relational Databases in database management system free pdf download Relational Model Terminology in database management system free pdf download

----------

